# Red, swollen, itchy lower eyelids in a canary?



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

As above, really. Someone I know has several pairs of canaries in an aviary, but this is the only one affected. She seems bright enough, eating and flying around, but her lower eyelids have become very inflamed and swollen, so they look like a couple of little red sacs under her eyes. They are obviously very itchy, because she is constantly rubbing them on the perches.

He has had eyedrops for her, but her eyes actually look fine - it's just the lids - and they didn't make any difference. He has now been prescribed Fuciderm, to be applied to the lids twice a day with a cotton bud, in the hope that the steroid in the ointment will calm down the itching and allow her lids to heal. 

As I said, none of the other birds she lives with are affected, and the current best guess is some sort of allergy. The only other thing of note is that she's the only one that gets herself absolutely soaked when she bathes (the birdbath water is clean every day), but how relevant that is I don't know.

I just wondered if anyone else on here had any idea what was going on, and what to do to help her?

Cheers.


----------

